# sigh



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

yesterday I had a tough time on the course

although it was my first time golfing I felt like i did absolutely horrible I shot a 89 but the thing is i hit 14 fairways had 2 penalties but my big trouble was my putting and my lob wedge... When ever I go golfing my putting and lob wedge are amazing could this be because im not used to the type of greens i was playing where there is no checking at all and are really hard and fast... I dont know i had 38 putts which is horrible and im usually around the 26-28 range... Is this just an off day where i will be shooting high 70's low 80's when i go back out.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

first time you have ever golfed? 


and just some words of advice "The guy who is playing good is only one round from shooting his worst, while the guy who is playing bad is just one round from playing good"

keep it up it'll come back.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

nope just the first time i golfed this year... I was just mad cuz usually even if i do miss the green my wedge gets me up and most of the time i have the 10 feet and in putts pretty good.... I guess I cant be to mad for it being my first round of golf this year.thanks for the advice.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

short game is always the first to go and last to return.. your warmups at this time of year (if early for you) should be more lob wedges and pitches.. see how it helps.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

The thing is every day im out practicing my chipping thats why im usually golden with it but for some reason it wasnt good at all when i played...


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

it'll come back it always does.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay thanks


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> The thing is every day im out practicing my chipping thats why im usually golden with it but for some reason it wasnt good at all when i played...


You should try to use the "range swing" when on the course. Don't over think the landing and the placement.. you don't on the range.

From 50 yards you know where to land it.. so take the general target and use a range type swing.. free and most importantly, relaxed.

You will easily see how you grip the club twice and tight on the course, reducing your feel and control.

I find I do better when...
I line up, then look at the pin for 4 full seconds.. it's cements the location of the hole (spatial meemory) so I can be more accurate.

Keep your head STILL and relax your hands. A good swing and WATCH the club hit the ball.... then look up. I find this is a big help with short irons as well.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> although it was my first time golfing





> I shot a 89


You scared me for a second there! 

You hit every fairway? I'm doing great if I hit 10.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thats how bad my chipping and putting where...

if i had an average day with my chipper and putter my score would have been 81 easy... 

yeah i hit 14 fairways and 2/3 par 3 GIR


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

You can practice chipping all day long, but when you get on the course, it goes to hell. Why? Because for whatever reason, you don't trust yourself. It happens to a lot of people so don't get upset. You need to tell yourself before every shot that you have it in you. You just need to trust yourself.

Also, you only get one shot at it on the course, so be sure you plan it out, don't just go up and hit it. Most of all, stay relaxed. You know you can do it, so do it.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks cbwheeler that is one of my biggest problems...

also my prob. main prob. is before every shot i think negative and all the bad stuff that can happen and say what my score will be if i birdie or par stuff like that.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The way to stay positive is not to try to "not think negatively." If you tell yourself not to think negatively, well you've failed because that right there is thinking negatively. The way to be positive is to make the positive thoughts more appealing than the negative thoughts. This is why visualization is so important in golf and any sport. The more you see good things happening, the more likely you are to end up with that result. That will be one of the key points in my e-book.

Don't hit the shot until you are totally confident and ready.

You're welcome Matt. I just saved you 4 shots a round.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank You.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like you need to sepnd more time with practicing your short game.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh trust me I spend everyday practicing my short game...

Usually thats never the problem.


----------

